# Gallows bracket porch in green oak



## hanser (1 Nov 2016)

Hi guys and girls

I've been busy over the last week or so making the pieces for a porch out of green oak and I thought you might like to see a few photos. The joints are pegged M&T's with a bit of PU glue and the odd stainless coach screw for good luck and the timbers are around 75mm by 100mm french oak. I finished the build/bolt at the weekend and I am now doing the tiling/leadwork. If anyone would to see a piccie of the finished article let me know and I will post an update in due course.


----------



## monkeybiter (1 Nov 2016)

Yes please.


----------



## MattRoberts (1 Nov 2016)

+1! Looks great so far!


----------



## RobinBHM (1 Nov 2016)

Is it gripfilled to the wall?  

Looking great, nice proportions with lovely steep pitch which looks correct architecturally.


----------



## NazNomad (1 Nov 2016)

RobinBHM":30w6g8gv said:


> Is it gripfilled to the wall?



A bit extravagant, have you not heard of Blu-Tack?


----------



## hanser (1 Nov 2016)

Thanks guys

Yep, it is a heavy brute, even without tiles and I did think long and hard about the fixings. No gripfill or blue tack but 8 of 12mm Fischer wall bolts and timber horns into the brickwork from the brackets. 

Proportions wise etc it's worked ok. There was a concrete canopy above the door - which had spalled over the hundred or so years it had been in place which was pretty ugly/falling apart. 

I will pop a photo of the finished article in due course


----------



## John15 (1 Nov 2016)

Very attractive indeed Hansar. Beautiful proportions and I love the curved members.

John


----------



## Racers (1 Nov 2016)

Very nice.

Pete


----------



## Bm101 (1 Nov 2016)

It looks fantastic.
Can I ask a daft question? Do you have to cut the curved sections yourself? Sorry the name escapes me. The way I always thought about it, they would traditionally be cut or hewn from curved sections of oak to maintain integral strength/avoid waste etc. But how do you get around this buying oak from a timber merchant? I know this is probably a stupid question, easily answered so I hang my head in shame again. But no matter where I look I can't seem to find the answer. Maybe its so obvious that noone took the time to think that it could even be a question and it's just me that can't see the wood for the trees so to speak. Hope someone can help an eeiiijit yet again.
Look forward to more progress. Thanks for posting

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Paul200 (1 Nov 2016)

Great proportions and in keeping with the doorway/building. Like this a lot and look forward to seeing the finished job 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## hanser (1 Nov 2016)

Folks  - thanks again for the compliments.

Chris Re the curved braces - they have been cut from naturally curved trees that have been planked. The section is outlined on the plank to take advantage of the curved grain and is then cut out with a small chainsaw held at 90 degrees to to the face. I think typically a timber merchant would sell seasoned, dimensioned stock, whereas what you need to find is a timber mill. Also, green oak is cheaper and easier to work. Down your way you could try http://www.whippletree.co.uk/ or find a local framer who might be only too happy to convert a few pieces of his 'may come in useful sometime' stock into cash. Also googling 'green oak' will list some suspects.

So far, I have enjoyed the carpentry etc, though it has taken longer than I had originally thought. I've now got arm muscles like Popeye and it's kept me in the garage away from my wife and her list of jobs that I'd prefer not to do


----------



## skipdiver (1 Nov 2016)

Proper chunky carpentry, my favourite sort. 

It looks grand.


----------



## stevep (1 Nov 2016)

Very nice.....and of course we would like to see the finished product !


----------



## DTR (2 Nov 2016)

Very nice =D>


----------



## Bm101 (2 Nov 2016)

Thanks Hanser. I went and had a mooch round Ternex, a pretty local sawmill a while back for the timber. I'll give them a bell and see what they can come up with.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Woodchips2 (2 Nov 2016)

Looks good Hanser and would like to see the finished porch please.

Did you also make the front door?

Regards Keith


----------



## hanser (2 Nov 2016)

Woodchips2":2cucphtm said:


> Looks good Hanser and would like to see the finished porch please.
> 
> Did you also make the front door?
> 
> Regards Keith



I had the door made by a local joiner out of English Oak some 20+years ago. Apart from a couple of coats of Danish oil early on I have pretty much neglected it. In advance of the porch work I spent a few days over the summer refurbing it with 3 coats of International Woodskin.


----------



## hanser (14 Nov 2016)

Hi - some photo's of the finished porch. I'm very pleased with the way it blends with the house which dates back to around 1910.


----------



## MattRoberts (15 Nov 2016)

Looks ace! Lovely work, and a great feature


----------



## Bm101 (15 Nov 2016)

Great stuff Hanser. Looks like it's always been there, you've tied it in really well.


----------



## RossJarvis (15 Nov 2016)

Really nice, well done. As you say it does look like it blends in well with the rest of the building.


----------



## Racers (15 Nov 2016)

+1 looks like it's always been there. 

Pete


----------



## Woodchips2 (15 Nov 2016)

Well done , that looks very nice =D> =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## n0legs (15 Nov 2016)

That's a lovely job =D> 
My god it's good to see a mortar verge instead of plastic. Looks right, is right =D>


----------



## hanser (16 Nov 2016)

Yep, likewise I do like a mortar verge. I also cut tile slips to 'close out' the ridge tile and stuck them in place and then mortared them in. My only regret is not using white cement - the lighter mortar would have brought out the verge detail. 

Guys -your feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Wildman (16 Nov 2016)

Very nice should last another hundred years.


----------



## Paul200 (16 Nov 2016)

=D> Great job!


----------



## Doug B (13 Dec 2016)

Got to see the porch in the flesh this morning, it really sits well with the house a great addition Robin, lovely work =D>


----------

